

Ask HN: Where to get UX Design/usability advice? - mohene1

Hello guys,
  I need advice for my website to make it simplier to use. The site is basically a form and users do not know that they have to choose all the pull up menus. Does anyone have experience with this? And the users are not reading things so text doesn't help.
======
doc4t
<http://ux.stackexchange.com/>

